# Magic @ Pelicans (10/28/14)



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

No Oladipo. No Frye. Road game. Pelicans are at full strength.

This is going to be a tough one for the Magic. The Pelicans are favored by 10.5 right now, and I think I would give the points... if I were a betting man.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pelicans are going to win, but this could actually be a really fun game. Vucevic and Asik are going to play rugby all night, while Orlando and NO are stocked with a bunch of fun young players. Also, Anthony Davis is playing basketball.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I have to say I'm excited to see the debut of the Brow-sheik frontcourt. Also, I miss Ryan Anderson and Jrue Holiday. I will be glad to see them again. Furthermore... the triple Gordon (Aaron, Eric, and Ben) is going to be in action. What's not to like?


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

What a push to the finish! Explosive 4th quarter!


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Feels like the pels have 50 blocks in this game!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

They need to find a couple bench guys here and there, but if the Pelicans starters stay healthy they can play with anyone.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> They need to find a couple bench guys here and there, but if the Pelicans starters stay healthy they can play with anyone.


Ryan Anderson is a pretty legit 6th man. They badly need bench guards, though. This Austin Rivers/Jimmer experiment is doomed to fail.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Also, I would be remiss not to mention Aaron Gordon's performance. I was impressed. This guy looks like he belongs at this level. Unlike Elfrid Payton, the game did not seem to be moving too fast for him at any point. He was actually able to stay in front of Tyreke Evans and cut off his driving lane a couple times. Gordon could be a force to be reckoned with in this league.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------

